# Marty's 2010 Event-Live Webcams?



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Have wondered if this was something Marty would allow over the weekend. It would give all those poor souls unable to attend some idea of what they are missing. 

I am only vaguely familiar with the technology but enjoy watching them at various locations. Perhaps someone with the expertise could get with Marty and work out the details.


Andre`


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Andre' you can join our group of 8 along with myself Noel and Greg E, and TJ Lee from California, J.C. from Kansas, Bob Grosh from Florida, Geoff George from Missouri and dal rail trail from Ohio!! Don't know if you have visited our "live" channel on Friday nites or not. Link below to take a look. All you need is a "livestream" channel, and a webcam and a high speed internet connection. I was going to come to Marty's this past session and broadcast "live" from there but I couldn't make it this year, going to try again next year. Only cost to you is high speed internet and a web camera of some type, and a fast enough computer to run everything. Let me know if you would like to join our group, Noel myself and Greg E. are pretty much the only really active guys right now due to others "time" considerations!! Let me know if I can help you if you are interested, and come join us Friday nites 7-9PM MST. The Regal 

Crazy Train Guy's Garden Railroad Channel - live streaming video powered by Livestream

Santa fe & Butthead Cove. R.R.- livestreaming video powered by Livestream 


GregsTrains - live streaming video powered by Livestream


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Doesn't sound like a bad idea Andre, but you will have to check with the man himself. 

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I already told Regal, go for it. 
See if time works out. 
More the Merrier


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Live Web CAM !* 

*Next there will be a bank of 800 number telephone's in the shed with operators standing by. This is getting a little spicy* 
* LOL Rex*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's just to be sure you use the portapotty instead of sneaking out and watering a tree


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Santafe 2343 on 06 Nov 2009 06:49 PM 
*Live Web CAM !* 

*Next there will be a bank of 800 number telephone's in the shed with operators standing by. This is getting a little spicy* 
* LOL Rex*



Hmmmm, wonder if Jerry Lewis would host a Telethon from Marty's? You know, to help raise money for the "NEEDY"


----------

